# Restoring 86 GTI to Working Order.



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Restoring 86 GTI to Working Order. (13thnorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13thnorth* »_


Best of luck!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## oregonVWnut (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Restoring 86 GTI to Working Order. (13thnorth)*

I had an 86 GTI 8V and really liked it. With proper suspension setup, tthose things will run circles around the MKIII's and MKIV's. THat was a fun car....


----------

